# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  they re baaaaaaack!

## MIke R

and beaches are closed already.......a good friend of mine who dives for lobsters was down  on the bottom picking up bugs and he saw one slowly go by him about 10 feet away...he just laid still until the shark swam out of sight...then took his bag of lobsters up to the boat..I asked him what he was going to do and his answer was "nothing...what can I do?..diving for lobsters is all I know how to do and I have two kids to feed and clothe...I dont have a choice".....no one ever thought  in a million years we would be dealing with a GWS presence like we are now...no one

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013...id=msnhp&pos=4

----------


## NHDiane

Very good eye on that lifeguard.  Don't think I'd be back in the water as a swimmer...I'd be too worried about a friend that might be passing by right after him!

----------


## andynap

Who goes in the water in Cape Cod anyway? Brrrrr

----------


## MIke R

lots and lots of people...I ll take a picture for you....bayside beaches are much warmer too..

----------


## NHDiane

> Who goes in the water in Cape Cod anyway? Brrrrr



You think that water is cold?? You should try NH and Maine's beaches......we're lucky if the temp hits 60

----------


## sbhlvr

> You think that water is cold?? You should try NH and Maine's beaches......we're lucky if the temp hits 60



You must be thinking of Cape Cod bay. The Atlantic in the forearm (Outer) section of the Cape is the same way. If it reaches 58 it's a great day. 60 is hardly ever reached. I read the ocean temps almost everyday from late spring to early fall. My sisters and I swear we can tell the ocean temps by how it makes our ankles feel. If it makes us nauseated, below 55!  I have to admit with all the times we've been to SW Florida and the islands, I've become more of a wussy.

----------


## sbhlvr

I spoke to our neighbor who is a big surfer and was out on the northern section of Nauset that day. I guess there were a few sunfishes out by the surfers. They were all wondering if it was a mis-id.

----------


## Rosemary

In related fun...large numbers of Portuguese Man O' War jellyfish have washed up on the south shore of Martha's Vineyard.  Seems early to see them.

----------


## MIke R

everything is ahead of schedule..we have bluefish already

----------


## Rosemary

A kite surfer from Vineyard Haven reported seeing one of the big white ones in Buzzard's Bay today.  I am here for the launching of a whaleboat, which will eventually be placed aboard the Charles W. Morgan  at Mystic Seaport in CT.  A local shipyard, Gannon and Benjamin built the boat.  Beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky.  I wish I spoke personally with the kite boarder - what to do?

----------


## andynap

There was one off the Jersey coast

----------


## MIke R

this is the new Great White warning signs for this season at the  Beachcomber,  Cahoon Hollow Beach.Wellfleet

warning.jpg

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful Lena!

----------


## sbhlvr

was that on Saturday? the sign wasn't there the other week. We have them at Nauset.

----------


## MIke R

yesterday for lunch on our way up north

----------

